# WHITE HOUSE THREATENS WOODWARD: 'YOU WILL REGRET DOING THIS'...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WHITE HOUSE THREATENS WOODWARD: 'YOU WILL REGRET DOING THIS'...

Watergate reporter blasts Obama 'madness'...

'It makes me very uncomfortable'...

POLITICO: Exclusive Details... 

Left ramps up campaign to discredit...

'All the President's Thugs'...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Dam Breaks: National Journal's Ron Fournier Says the Obama White House Threatened Him Too*

Democrat defenses against accusations that the Obama White House has threatened Bob Woodward have come in a few forms. One, Woodward is old, doesn't know what he's talking about and should retire. Or two, it's just Obama's staff making the threats, not the president himself.
The first defense is childish and ageist. The second is laughable.
The staff who are accused of threatening Woodward and now Lanny Davis and others work for the president. These staff have evidently been threatening and cowing journalists for years. They operate as they do because they have reason to believe that their actions fall in line with the president's wishes. If the president did not sanction such behavior, his staff would not engage in it. If he fires no one after these revelations, he implies approval in front of the whole nation.
Another reporter has come forward today, claiming that he too has received "you'll regret this" threats similar to the one Gene Sperling issued to Woodward. Ron Fournier of the National Journal says it happened to him, too.

http://pjmedia.com/tatler/2013/02/2...erfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Tatler


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Watch how fast the liberal media turns on Woodward and Davis.

The blind and undying devotion of the media to Obama is sickening.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

"_A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears not a traitor; he speaks in accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their arguments, he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear_." - Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Just impeach the unqualified undocumented worker with the fake birth certificate already.


----------

